# How old were your parents when you were born?



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

As I recall, I remember reading an online article which stated that there's more probability of a child being born with some kind of developmental/mental disorder if both parents are over the age of 35 or under the age of 21.

My mum was 37 when I was born and I often wonder if I'd had been different if she had had children when she was younger. My dad would have been 35, so I guess it matches up that I was likely to been born outside the realms of normality. It's interesting how much of an effect this may have on people who have SA and other problems.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

my mom was 29 and my dad was going on 38.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

mom late 20's
dad early 30's


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

My dad was 19, my mom 18.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

my dad would have been 49 or 50 when i was born. Not sure about my mom.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

I know it's anecdotal, but I agree. Youngest kids in big families I know seem to have gotten the short end of the stick. I was born when my father was 30, my mother 27. My youngest brother was born when they were 45/42. He has heart problems and is stunted in height. A friend of mine who was youngest has a few chronic diseases. My aunt, the youngest, has downs.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

both 30 i think


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Lucky for me my mom was 31 and she was 33 for my sister. My dad might have reached 40 during this time, though. Is it, both parents? Or just the mother? I think it's true, though. I see it happen this way far too often not to believe it. But I always thought the younger to have children, the better. That's why we become sexually mature so early I figured.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Mom: 36
Dad: 39

Both my parents have had their struggles with anxiety, so I doubt their ages factored in to me develping it. Also, my brother has SA and was born when they were in their mid to late twenties.


----------



## Ashley123 (Aug 2, 2012)

22 and 23


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Mom: 33
Dad: 26


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Mom 39
Dad 44

And I'm the youngest of 5.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

The age that matters is the mother's age. All the eggs a woman ever produces are already present by the time she is born. Therefore, as she ages, the eggs age, and women over 40 can have problems with the eggs because they are older. Men produce sperm constantly throughout their lives, so the age of the man doesn't matter, his sperm is still fresh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Both 31.



littleghost said:


> The age that matters is the mother's age. All the eggs a woman ever produces are already present by the time she is born. Therefore, as she ages, the eggs age, and women over 40 can have problems with the eggs because they are older. Men produce sperm constantly throughout their lives, so the age of the man doesn't matter, his sperm is still fresh.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...ers-at-risk-of-low-IQ-autism-and-suicide.html



> Women are born with all their eggs, but male sperm is constantly replicating. Each time sperm replicates there is a chance for a mutation in the DNA to occur. As men age, they are also exposed to numerous environmental toxins which have been shown to cause DNA mutations in sperm.
> 
> Molecular genetic studies have shown that the sperm of older men have far more mutations than those of younger men.
> 
> ...


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

mom 29, dad 33


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Man I read this title wrong like 4 times. I kept thinking it was the reverse lol. My biological mother was 17 and my biological father was 18 I believe. But my grandparents adopted me. My mother is 40 years older than me, my dad 45.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Both 31.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...ers-at-risk-of-low-IQ-autism-and-suicide.html


Thank you that was interesting. I knew males had a chance for mutation as it went along but I thought it was minor compared to women. I think they've found out some new things in the 28 years since I got my biology degree. Probably all the males in charge of research in olden days didn't want anything to be their fault. Now there are lots of women researchers.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My father was 24 and my mother was 19.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

In their late 30s.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mom 24 and Dad 25


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I think my mom was in her early 30s. My dad in his mid 30s.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Father: 29
Mother: 27


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> my dad would have been 49 or 50 when i was born. Not sure about my mom.


same and same.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Mom 21, Dad 30.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

31 and 36.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I think mom was ~23 and dad ~29.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

My mom was 30 and my dad was 31


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mom was 38. Dad was 53. Don't think their age is to blame for my problems. It was my horrible environment


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mum 34, Dad 41.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Mom 22

Dad 26


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

My dad was 34 and my mum was 31.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

My mum 20 and dad was 23


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Mom: 29

Dad: 32


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

My mom was 33/34 and my dad was probably like 35/36. So yeah they are both pretty old right now. :O


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

27 and 28 I believe. 

I'm 32 and my Dad's 60, so yeah.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Mother 31, father 34.

From a social standpoint, their ages made my childhood difficult. All of my peers (in my small town) had parents roughly the same age as each other but younger than my parents (early 20s, I would guess). Which means it wasn't so easy to socialise as a kid; no play dates and the like. My parents didn't play by the same rules as the other parents. They didn't understand the social importance of certain things (the right shoes, the coolest party venues etc) so I was always a step behind the other kids.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mom: 30
Dad: 32/33


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

They were both 35.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

Difficult to vote as my parents are 8 years apart. Mum -24, dad 32.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*thread for me*

parents after 50
with lost businesses bankrupt
not ready for '80s

Mum wanted a girl. I was a third son. Mum envious of brothers of age 30 with all their daughters

better world without me. Dad without wife last 10 years. My parents dead. 
no surprise an orphan. Me alone. Nobody to live with. 
Status is not to be judged. Not caused by the person. All others' negative input is the root. Luck the overlord

wondering all my life if there was anyone in same situation

I decided age 4 no children, atheism. Lots think that way.
Time shows me most like to flourish, generating new family. Everyone. They all had good parents. That's why. I didn't


----------



## satanlita (Jan 22, 2017)

my mom was 19, my dad was 26


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think they were in their 20s.


----------

